# Has anyone tried Coumaphos?



## Guest (Jan 21, 2000)

Just wondering if anyone has tried the new treatment for Varroa mites yet. I'm combining it with an open (screened) bottom board so mites will fall through to the ground. How has it worked for you?


----------



## Harris Hives (Jan 24, 2000)

I've ordered a few hundred strips for my colonies.

They'll be here this week and I'll let you know how it goes.

[email protected]


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2000)

Hi gpjohns -

May I ask what made you decided to start using Coumaphos? Have you been using Apistan or Formic Acid? How many times a year have you been treating for Varroa? Just some questions I had to help me better understand your situation.

Regards,

Lee


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2000)

Lee,

I've used Apistan as advertised in the spring and in the fall. Oklahoma recently became able to use the Checkmite+ strips and I thought it might be worth my time to investigate. I have one hive of Buckfast who so far have wintered over very well. Mainly I'm curious as to how well it's worked. I'm going to try it this year when I add my second hive.


----------



## Juandefuca (Mar 16, 2000)

Hi
Sorry I am late for this , I just found this forum a couple of weeks ago or whatever.
In the past I treated with Apistan and the mite drop off was anywhere between zero and 50 plus a few. 
Last fall I treated with coumaphose because of the alternate treatment suggestion. 
The drop of was between 3000 to 5ooo mites in the colonies using screened bottom boards. 
Our Apiarist and I suspected this result because of the more spreading of the location where the strips are located so the bees have maximum exposure, which was not the the case in prior treatments.I now reduced the frames with separators to 9 frames per hive box.The tests with formic acid are still pending. psssst !.
Jdf


----------

